# Where is everyone getting their Seeds from this year?



## Bill Alburger1 (8 mo ago)

I used Seedsuperstore last year, this year looks like they have a limited section. I have been looking at United Seeds for my seed this year, they have a good amount of Snap Back, 4th Millennium, Valkyrie and Titanium 2. Any other good suppliers I should look at?


----------



## confused_boner (Apr 5, 2021)

I ordered SPF30 from OutsidePride this year.


----------



## vtpp123 (5 mo ago)

I just received my order from seed superstore. Tag analysis from 5/21 with a sell-by of 8/22. I'm worried about germ rates. Should I send it back?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

vtpp123 said:


> I just received my order from seed superstore. Tag analysis from 5/21 with a sell-by of 8/22. I'm worried about germ rates. Should I send it back?


No. You are good. Or you can wait 2 years for stocks to recover. Seed is sparse and will be for sometime. Look at crops, weather and yields. Not good.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Unitedseeds


----------



## TheThirstyTurtle (May 3, 2019)

SS5000 sunny mixture from Seed Superstore. Ordered on Monday and received the package on Wednesday.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

Still waiting on my seed from SSS. It's been a month or so since I've ordered and still no SS1002 TTTF Shade Blend and SS1100 KBG blend.


----------



## Bill Alburger1 (8 mo ago)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Unitedseeds


What are you going with from United?


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

Does anyone have a source for Bewitched KBG? Everywhere I've looked is sold out right now and I need it for my KBG blend.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Bill Alburger1 said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > Unitedseeds
> ...


Super Turf I


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Bill Alburger1 said:
> 
> 
> > Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> ...


I use Super Turf II the last three years and have good results.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

Miller_Low_Life said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Alburger1 said:
> ...


Doing a quick compare, it looks like ST II is ST I, but with some KBG thrown in?

e: How is the Everest KBG? Does it get a dark green color? Debating grabbing ST II and canceling my SSS order since it seems to do well in both shade and sun.


----------



## Clamman (Sep 25, 2020)

At first I was gonna redo some areas with KBG but then decided to just go with the rye so it would come up quick and be done. I got 25lbs of SS9000 last week and it seems it's out now from Superseed. Just searching around their website I can't even get to a page to order it.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Twin Cities Seed Co


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

Probably just get some JG from the local Ace hardware. Their prices are approaching what the other sites sell for honestly now.


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

quattljl said:


> Does anyone have a source for Bewitched KBG? Everywhere I've looked is sold out right now and I need it for my KBG blend.


Looks like Preferred Seed has it.
https://preferredseed.com/ProductDetail/tabid/110/rvdsfpid/bewitched-kentucky-bluegrass-46/Default.aspx


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Miller_Low_Life said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Alburger1 said:
> ...


I was in the fence about I or II but the way this summer went with the heat, I'm avoiding KBG. It's a water pig. Any pics of your super turf experience?


----------



## nikmasteed (Apr 30, 2020)

@Bill Alburger1 check out Newsom Seed. They are in MD but will ship ups to PA


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

Hogan - TTTF/KBG blend
OutsidePride - SPF30 KBG


----------



## Johnnel757 (8 mo ago)

I'll be using this for my overseed this fall. I picked it up in May from southern seeds in NC on my way from Florida back to Virginia while I was on vacation. Since my lawn is 1500 sq ft I went half on it with on of my friends.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

@01Bullitt I did see that. The problem I have with that one is price and pack unit. I really need 5lbs but they only sell 3lb or 10lb bags. Their prices are pretty high too. The 3lb bag is over $18/lb and the 10lb bag is almost $12.50/lb. Most places I've seen are around $10/lb or slightly less.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

@ The Mill or Newsom Seed.


----------



## mroth95 (5 mo ago)

Picked up the Fescue Blend from Newsom today. Little disappointed they didn't have Mountain View cultivars, but all three are NTEP rated for Maryland.


----------



## Hawkeye_311 (Mar 8, 2021)

United Seeds in Omaha, NE. They are only 40 miles from my house. Planning on overseeding with 5-Iron PRG and *** that I haven't decided on yet. 5-Iron PRG may be the darkest green grass I have ever seen in person.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

I went with the best price I could find locally
JG BB original - ordered through local ace hardware $80/25# x2 had a $20 off coupon.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

How "old" is the seed stock out there?


----------



## moedank (Sep 10, 2019)

New Millennia's TTTF blend is the best one I've found. All three cultivars have done incredibly well in transition zone NTEP trials, especially in my state. It's 34% 4th Millennium SRP, 33% Traverse 2 SRP and 33% Titanium 2LS. $150 for a 25lb bag. I don't like the price but this seems comparable to most other sites. Stoverseed and Ryan Knorr bother sell it.

Outsidepride has great prices. I was interested in their Southern Combat Extreme TTTF/SPF30 blend but the New Millennia mix won me over.


----------



## GermanShep (Aug 15, 2021)

Twin City Seed


----------



## BAC05 (7 mo ago)

GCI Turf


----------



## 606-Lawn (5 mo ago)

I will be getting mine from The Hogan Company.
I talked to Stephen for a while and he suggested their Hogan Blend.
Will be getting 75 pounds for 21 thousand square foot.

I did really consider Southern Seeds TTTF and also considered GCI Turf.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

GermanShep said:


> Twin City Seed


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

606-Lawn said:


> I will be getting mine from The Hogan Company.
> I talked to Stephen for a while and he suggested their Hogan Blend.
> Will be getting 75 pounds for 21 thousand square foot.
> 
> I did really consider Southern Seeds TTTF and also considered GCI Turf.


Was considering GCI myself but since Im not going to aerate or do much other than lime this year I decided to just over seed with Black Beauty Original. Fall of 2021 I did a Aerate, dethatch , soil correction measures from April 2021 soil test , used a power seeder to seed 18k sqft with 100lbs of Lesco All Pro Teams Sellect.
50lbs of lesco APTS is $250 right now.
Found Black Beauty for $140 locally.
Picking it up Sat.
I might just do the barest of spots or rent the seeder again , not sure
I was thinking 2lbs/1000


----------



## Joejoe10 (5 mo ago)

Gci turf


----------



## rex362 (6 mo ago)

Mountain View Top Choice LS Turf Type Tall Fescue from newsom seed


----------



## Square_Dancer (10 mo ago)

Twin City Seed
50lbs of Saltillo TTTF
25lbs of Tarnation TTTF


----------



## EdenMd (7 mo ago)

Probably not popular but I have been using Scotts tall fescue mix. I used it last year for overseeding and repair from fungal disease. Lowes is selling for 132$ for 40 lb bag. I got it last year and this from Amazon shipped for 79$$ it lists for 91$ but had an 18$ off coupon. Last year the tag indicated it was well within acceptable dates. Hope that is true this year as well. Had a 4.3 user rating with thousands of reviews so I figure it must be acceptable. Not sure how disease resistent it is since I got fungal infections each year in areas that don't perk well.


----------



## lawn-wolverine (Aug 15, 2021)

EdenMd said:


> Probably not popular but I have been using Scotts tall fescue mix. I used it last year for overseeding and repair from fungal disease. Lowes is selling for 132$ for 40 lb bag. I got it last year and this from Amazon shipped for 79$$ it lists for 91$ but had an 18$ off coupon. Last year the tag indicated it was well within acceptable dates. Hope that is true this year as well. Had a 4.3 user rating with thousands of reviews so I figure it must be acceptable. Not sure how disease resistent it is since I got fungal infections each year in areas that don't perk well.


Maybe I am stating the obvious, but you did not comment on listed germination rate, filler, seed percentages, etc. Are you paying attention to that? Just asking because you omitted comment on that.
Scotts does carry some decent stuff.
Choose wisely. That grass will likely be there for 20 years.


----------



## RJP (11 mo ago)

Stover Seed. I normally get my PRG from Superseedstore, but they were out.


----------



## moedank (Sep 10, 2019)

I went with GCI for my last reno but was a little disappointed with their latest cultivar switch. The old mix had Thor, Blacktail and Falcon 4. Thor was one of the consistently highest rated cultivars in my area. The other two were good compliments. I haven't done exact NTEP comparisons regarding GCIs two new grasses: Saltillo and Coronado TDH. I'm sure it's a good blend, just mostly sad that Thor is missing.


----------



## tjcarpenter1 (Apr 17, 2020)

I got this A-list blend from hogan. Price was high, but best I could find for quality blend. 225$ for 50#


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Miller_Low_Life said:
> 
> 
> > Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> ...


I will say that the KBG does struggle a bit but I don't keep up on watering a lot. The bounce back on the fall is really good. I'll try and get some pictures.


----------

